# 1983 Cwc Rn



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

How much is a 1983 CWC RN Diver worth?

It looks in good condition; the seller wants Â£500.00 for it.

I know its first issue etc but Â£500.00 is a lot of money.

I canâ€™t put a link to the photos cos its on another web site.

Any help would be great.

David


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

djgg said:


> How much is a 1983 CWC RN Diver worth?
> 
> It looks in good condition; the seller wants Â£500.00 for it.
> 
> ...


well a current cwc RN is about Â£300 i think, depends if you want the knowledge of its history for that price


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I bought my 1997 RN issued quartz CWC diver in 2007 for Â£150.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

A current CWC RN varies in price from Â£250 to Â£400 from Silvermans who own CWC and supply UK armed forces

So I wouldn't pay anymore then that, history or no.

I like the watches, but non of the people who have bought them, so far, all come across as wanna be Rambos or forces rejects

IMHO you should only wear one if you earned the right to and were issued it, I had to.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bobbymonks said:


> A current CWC RN varies in price from Â£250 to Â£400 from Silvermans who own CWC and supply UK armed forces
> 
> So I wouldn't pay anymore then that, history or no.
> 
> ...


Well as I don`t fall into any of those catagories (& can`t even swim) so that`s me buggered then 

Mind you I do own an ex-German army shirt (mainly due to it being well made, hard wearing, cheap & not requiring ironing) so is that acceptable?


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> > A current CWC RN varies in price from Â£250 to Â£400 from Silvermans who own CWC and supply UK armed forces
> ...


Don't get me started about the German Army, shirts are ok, but they certainly are not. Only willing to fight during daylight and leaving all the 'great' jobs to us, still better than the french who refused to fight at all!!!


----------



## Fish Curry n' Ale (Nov 26, 2008)

bobbymonks said:


> I like the watches, but non of the people who have bought them, so far, all come across as wanna be Rambos or forces rejects
> 
> IMHO you should only wear one if you earned the right to and were issued it, I had to.


Hi BobbyMonks,

I don't want to start a flame war but surely Silvermans have the rights to sell watches to whomsoever they please? As it happens I have a CWC watch. I was not in the Army/Navy/Air Force etc. My watch was not issued to anyone. It is not a campaign medal. To the best of my knowledge, "issued" watces which are marked as such are property of Her Majesty's Armed Forces until officially released as surplus through approved agents.









My interest is in watches, not memorabilia or the "rambo effect". If you saw me you would laugh because I look nothing like Rambo/ Ross Kemp etc., :fear: I do appreciate good quality equipment that is designed to a good spec however.

The CWC quartz is a 1st rate quartz divers watch, which is robust, clear and easy to read, comfortable to wear. Mine was given to me as a present. In fact, I did consider getting a leather strap for it, to make it less conspicious as a "military watch".

Hope you understand. Cheers.

Mick.


----------

